
MBA Mondays: The Revenue Model Hackpad - swohns
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/11/mba-mondays-the-revenue-model-hackpad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
swohns
I would love to see this grow, but it really looks like he has most areas
covered.

I think the coolest things going on involve value creation both the individual
user and the businesses uses the services. I think Klout comes very close
here, using their "social currency" to push a modified advertisement medium at
individuals.

